# Electricity company issues



## rynd2it

To recap, a year or so back we had a big water leak, bu after it was fixed and certified by the plumber, the water company cut us a huge deal and basically wiped out the excess bill.

I was kind of expecting the same helpful reply from the electricity supplier after our new heat pump went on the fritz and consumed about 75kw per day for over two weeks. Said electric company have basically said "not their problem" and suggested we change the billing type to spread the cost.
I have alerted the contractor who has been really helpful with all the issues to see if he has any suggestions.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Poloss

It's not the elec supplier's responsability, rather the contractor who installed the heat pump incorrectly or the fabricant if the pump is faulty


----------



## rynd2it

Poloss said:


> It's not the elec supplier's responsability, rather the contractor who installed the heat pump incorrectly or the fabricant if the pump is faulty


Agreed but see the comments regarding the water company. We shall see


----------



## Clic Clac

rynd2it said:


> Agreed but see the comments regarding the water company. We shall see


The leccy company will probably say that the water company owns the pipes, but they don't own the heat pump.


----------



## rynd2it

Clic Clac said:


> The leccy company will probably say that the water company owns the pipes, but they don't own the heat pump.


Actually it was our pipe causing the leak


----------



## Poloss

rynd2it said:


> Actually it was our pipe causing the leak


That's really generous by the water company; usually everything after the meter isn't their problem.


----------



## rynd2it

We digress, back to waiting on the contractor and/or the manufacturer


----------



## BackinFrance

In my opinion it is the contractor or the manufacturer that should compensate you. I see no reason why the electrity provider should do so, especially in these days of supply problems.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> In my opinion it is the contractor or the manufacturer that should compensate you. I see no reason why the electrity provider should do so, especially in these days of supply problems.


There's an echo in here 😉


----------



## BackinFrance

The title of your thread is Electricity company issues.


----------



## Clic Clac

BackinFrance said:


> The title of your thread is Electricity company issues.


He knows. 
He wrote it. 🙈😘


----------



## fmartin_gila

Having worked for a power (electrical) company in the states for about 20 years, I have the understanding (and I believe this to be worldwide standard) that the power companys responsibilities end at the Meter, anything beyond that point is the customers responsibility. I am an American living in the Philippines and I have paid a PHP 43,000 "fine" for stolen electricity because of a 'ghost meter'. I had been paying each month for years but the company considers it stolen as they did not receive the Pesos. There actually is no recourse as they are the only energy provider and if you want power, you will pay.

Fred


----------

